# GPU-Z and HD6770M



## Meaker (May 2, 2011)

Couple of things.

The HD6770M has only 8 rops, not 16.

Also when capturing the bios it only extracts the first 64KB.

This is a GDDR5 card and the desktop version (6670) has a 128KB bios so I think this should too.


----------



## W1zzard (May 2, 2011)

screenshot please


----------



## Meaker (May 2, 2011)




----------



## W1zzard (May 2, 2011)

please check if the attached build works better


----------



## Meaker (May 2, 2011)

still says 16 rops, though more correct info, cheers.

Also it reports 3 sensors, the first (core) looks bang on. The other two are stuck though:






Cheers for your help.


----------



## Meaker (May 10, 2011)

0.5.3 is getting every thing right


----------



## W1zzard (May 10, 2011)

try the attached build, rop count should be correct now


----------



## Meaker (May 10, 2011)

Lol missed that, will check.


----------



## Meaker (May 10, 2011)




----------

